# Speaking a foreign language list?



## svt351 (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi everyone, can someone tell me if there is a list or paper work that you could summit to the HRD to let the departments know that the individual can speak a foreign language? If so how do you do it?


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

You check the appropriate boxes off on the day of the civil service exam. I don't know if you can do it after the fact, but try calling HRD. Just have some good reading material handy, because the wait will be long.


----------

